# New to Seattle, LFG =).



## tobiasknight (Mar 16, 2008)

Greetings.  I'm rather new to the Seattle area and was hoping to meet a few gamers up here.  Actually I don't even know where a local gaming shop is in the area.  Welcoming any help, etc etc.


----------



## Khairn (Mar 21, 2008)

Head on over to Meetup.Com and look for the Seattle D&D or Seattle Roleplayers group.  There are a few hundred active members and they are having a Gameday this Saturday.  Good luck, and welcome to the North-West.


----------

